# Newbie and already spent a fortune.



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi All,

brand new to the forum.

I am new to coffee making but always wanted a good setup to get me started.

After much advice and reviews, I decided to go for a Rocket Appartamento, a Eureka Mignon Specialita, a Rocket tamper station, various jugs, scales and thermometer.

I have the rocket attached to a TP Link wifi plug so its toastie before i get up in the morning and I can switch it on via an app when leaving work on the way home.

shhhh.. don't tell my wife.

Thanks to all at Bella Barista for their help and the regular coffee via the subscription service.

Brian


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well Well in at the deep end haha welcome


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

Jony said:


> Well Well in at the deep end haha welcome


In for a penny in for a £. ;-)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Better off spending once than 3 times


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome, well done and enjoy!


----------



## rouge55 (Sep 27, 2015)

Your kitchen is going to be toasty warm in the mornings


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome. that's what I like to see dive straight into the deep end


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum - and congrats on your new set up! Bella Barista rock


----------

